# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Can I move my Albino corys from a cooler tank to a warmer set-up?

## AquaticQuotient.com

What if you want to transfer your Albino Corydoras to a warmer aquarium? Dr Michael Hardman has some advice.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

